

Could Ayn Rand Be the Mother of Data Revolution? - CaptainDash
http://daily.captaindash.com/data-and-objectivism/

======
dalke
Ahistorical balderdash.

Project Cybersyn is a trivial example of a politically oriented "data
revolution" (by any definition), in that case for political instead of market
control.

The ideas behind it come from management cybernetics and systems theory, whose
roots predate objectivism and which also consider the social dimension in its
"guide to action".

------
Randgalt
Hey CaptainDash - what is your native language? Did you use Google translate
for this?

